# off road racing at mikes hobbies



## troy a (Oct 23, 2006)

is there going to be any off road racing on the new track this weekend


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

hmmmm that is the burning question


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

Where's Mikes?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

metoo said:


> Where's Mikes?


Porter

http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com/


----------



## mjarrell (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes Track Opens At 9.00am SAT


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mjarrell said:


> Yes Track Opens At 9.00am SAT


Welcome to 2Cool mjarrell! Please feel free to post up some pics of the new track and give us some details!


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

actually, the track is open at 8 a.m. and races start at 11 a.m. myself and jim sheffield ran on it tonight and it is off the hook. hope to see everyone out there in da morning.

L8
ronnie norris


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ronnie Norris said:


> actually, the track is open at 8 a.m. and races start at 11 a.m. myself and jim sheffield ran on it tonight and it is off the hook. hope to see everyone out there in da morning.
> 
> L8
> ronnie norris


Ronnie, any indication yet as to how the dirt will hold up? Will it be possible to run electric after the 1/8th scalers?

And take some pics yall!

Please!


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

the track will be great for electric after 1/8 scales run. believe it or not, the track is better than performance raceway used to be. this track is insane fast and has tons of traction. i will take some pics of it tomorrow during races and post it up tomorrow evening.

L8
ronnie


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Think there will be any 1/10th gas running? I'd love to get into that again.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

probably so guff. bring ya *** to the track and check it out.

give me a call sometime 281-354-6714

L8
ronnie


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

How was it? Was gonna try to make, but after the holiday I'm just sick of driving. What's the dirt like Ronnie? Will it be step pins for truck or will it be Holeshots/Square Fuzzies, etc? Slicks? Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

really when they wet it down u could run slicks. lots of clay


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pics, results, anything guys? Suggested set ups? What kind of cars trucks were running? Any electric?


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

i personally did not race so im waiting for the info to.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

backdraft341 said:


> i personally did not race so im waiting for the info to.


Me too bro!


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

ya i waz at km driving a little bit then i left.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

backdraft341 said:


> ya i waz at km driving a little bit then i left.


yeah you left cause you thought the MUGEN's were gonna woop up on that Jammin....hehehehe


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

the track at mikes is awsome the track is already starting to groove sat we were running the most worn tires we had and still had lots of traction i know a bunch of porople went up there today to practice for next sat as rar as pic i know someone took some but know sure who it was or if they will post them 

james


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Mikes will be Club Racing every Saturday @ 11am. The track will open @ 9am. The track is awesome. It is starting to groove, but untill it gets totally grooved up, it will be a little on the slick side. Its slowly gaining more and more traction as more people run on it. Electric is also very fun on this track. You can already run Tapper Pins, so slicks may be possiable in a few more weeks, as more rubber gets laid down. Lets Race!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Smiley said:


> Mikes will be Club Racing every Saturday @ 11am. The track will open @ 9am. The track is awesome. It is starting to groove, but untill it gets totally grooved up, it will be a little on the slick side. Its slowly gaining more and more traction as more people run on it. Electric is also very fun on this track. You can already run Tapper Pins, so slicks may be possiable in a few more weeks, as more rubber gets laid down. Lets Race!!!!


Brian, do you think the surface will hold up for 1/10th?

And i have a body on the way I need painted. I want it old school drag racing look. Maybe black with alot of yellow flames. PM me with my discount!


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

brian do you remember the results for any of the classes


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Biff, 20 Bucks! If you can find someone to paint you a body cheaper, let me know!LOL! The track surface will definately hold up for 1/10. Its really hard packed. Its really close to Preformance Raceway dirt!

These are the results I remember:

1/8 EXP.

1st- Jim S.
2nd- Smiley
3rd- ?

1/8 SPT.

1st-?
2nd-?
3rd?

Gas Truck

1st- Gary G.
2nd- Mark M.
3rd- ?

Truggy

No one stayed to run this main!!!! DOH!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I am hoping to pull a double header this weekend!!! track looked great at Mikes,blue grooving for sure very soon.......i have some old tires i can run....sheet...all my tires are old...eerrnn


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Red tapers Smiley? That would be cool. I have several sets I thought I'd never use again after Redstick closed.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Are those 1/10 gas trucks?


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Yep Chris, come and get you some.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Sup David! I don't own a gas truck yet, but I will shortly I think. I have to rebuild my empire muwahahahahah


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Think this will run with the gas trucks? :slimer:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Not for 15 minutes!:spineyes:


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

hahaha


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Brushless with Lipo batts will run for 20 min. In the winter!:bounce: Without a pitstop.:texasflag


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ddcarter3 said:


> Brushless with Lipo batts will run for 20 min. In the winter!:bounce: Without a pitstop.:texasflag


haha...then explode!!!!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

As long as it is after the finish line!:mpd:


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

still i would rather pit than have to worry about if my cars gonna explode during the race our after it


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

That's the way. 
Keep spreading the anti-LiPo propaganda. :cheers:
The last post I found on the internet talking about fires are from 2003. LHS are much more informed these days. If you buy a LiPo battery today, the LHS should not let you out of the door without at least discussing what kind of charger you are using. We let the rc airplanes work out the bugs before they were made for cars.:dance: 
I have successfully ran LiPos for the last 6 months with absolutely no battery issues. I wish I could say the same for my driving.:rotfl:


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ddcarter3 said:


> That's the way.
> Keep spreading the anti-LiPo propaganda. :cheers:
> The last post I found on the internet talking about fires are from 2003. LHS are much more informed these days. If you buy a LiPo battery today, the LHS should not let you out of the door without at least discussing what kind of charger you are using. We let the rc airplanes work out the bugs before they were made for cars.:dance:
> I have successfully ran LiPos for the last 6 months with absolutely no battery issues. I wish I could say the same for my driving.:rotfl:


I know David,I am just busting your chops because i still run old brushed motors and batteries. I havn't made it to the new world yet.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Paul...It's all good? I still have the best racing buddies a guy could ask for. I just gotta bust back sometime. And I didn't say broke back!!
If I was honest, I have spent enough on LiPos and brushless to have a good nitro machine. Oh well. I am still stuck in Tulsa in the snow. Better day tomorrow.
D3


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Paul...It's all good? I still have the best racing buddies a guy could ask for. I just gotta bust back sometime. And I didn't say broke back!!
> If I was honest, I have spent enough on LiPos and brushless to have a good nitro machine. Oh well. I am still stuck in Tulsa in the snow. Better day tomorrow.
> D3


Ewww!

Tulsa?

:slimer:


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Business trip. I like Tulsa most of the time. I lived here for 1 1/2 years. What I don't like is snow unless I am at home.
May see you guys Sunday. Not feeling to good.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Business trip. I like Tulsa most of the time. I lived here for 1 1/2 years. What I don't like is snow unless I am at home.
> May see you guys Sunday. Not feeling to good.


Hope you feel better bro! I used to do alot of business travel and understand!


----------

